# Which phone case to buy..



## brandoncampbell (Aug 26, 2011)

Has anyone bought a case for their phone.. I have never bought one in the past.. but I want to keep this phone in better shape than my last one.. the problem I've had with cases is they are too big for my pocket or the ones that weren't didn't really protect it.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Www.cruzerlite.com

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I LOVE my Incipio case! Never liked a case this much before! VZW and T-Mobile stores sell a blue version for $30.


----------



## dustin.mccutchen (Jul 30, 2011)

As of now I'm using the case mate with the aluminum back. But I'm waiting for the Otter box defender case to be released

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## gadgetryan (Jun 7, 2011)

I may still get the otterbox defender also, but I just picked up the Seidio case..going with this for a while.


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

I got the Trident Aegis case, but it's a hassle to get on the phone. Looks cool and protects the phone pretty good though.


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ordered a ballistic, should be here in a few days.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I LOVE my Incipio case! Never liked a case this much before! VZW and T-Mobile stores sell a blue version for $30.


This.


----------



## myredfast (Oct 24, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I LOVE my Incipio case! Never liked a case this much before! VZW and T-Mobile stores sell a blue version for $30.


+1 I got a metallic blue one from the Verizon store to match the phone, they also have white. They call it the "double cover" though

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Diztronic TPC clear which comes with screen protector for $12.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using RootzWiki


----------



## brandoncampbell (Aug 26, 2011)

I was looking on the website.. thinkin I will go with that. Thanks for the replys

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jucytec (Dec 29, 2011)

if you are into light ones...

http://www.rearthusa.com/galaxy_s3_slim_lite_kit

I also have their oleo-phobic screen protector which is nice and slippery. much like glass

there's also curved crystal from sgp.

http://www.spigen.com/cell-phone/samsung/galaxy-s3/samsung-galaxy-s3-screen-protector-steinheil-curved-crystal.html

they are all made in korea... and it's damn good


----------



## brandoncampbell (Aug 26, 2011)

found this coupon code if someone needs it.. _Coupon Code_:SUM2012 (Offer Expires 8/20/12) works on the incipio website and saves 7 bucks.. plus has free shipping.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

brandoncampbell said:


> found this coupon code if someone needs it.. _Coupon Code_:SUM2012 (Offer Expires 8/20/12) works on the incipio website and saves 7 bucks.. plus has free shipping.


Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome dude thanks alot.

Flowing through the ether on my GS3


----------

